# pic basic pro en windows 7?



## viuman (Dic 22, 2010)

hace aprox un mes actualice mi lap al sistema w7 (por requerimientos escolares), los programas ke utilizaba en xp trabajan bien y parecia ke el pic basic pro tambien, el problema es ke cuando intente compilar el programa me aparece un aviso de ke el sistema a 64 bits no es compatible con el pic basic. 

ya hice mas de 1000 maldades a la pobre compu pero no he podido compilar, ay alguna forma de hacerlo o simplemente no se puede?


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 22, 2010)

Es por que el sistema es de 64bits, ya que en un Windows 7 de 32bits corre normal.
Es problema del PBP y la posible solución lo indican ellos mismos:


> Windows 64-bit compatibility requirements:
> 
> Users of 64-bit systems must instruct PBP to use the Microchip Assembler, MPASMWIN.  In MicroCode Studio, this is a simple check box setting in the Compile and Program Options dialog.  On the Compiler tab, check the box labeled "Use MPASM".  MPLAB must be installed.  It can be downloaded from the Microchip site or installed from your PBP install CD.



Es decir, cambia el compilador por el del MPASMWIN desde "View > Compile and program options".


----------



## truchapp (Feb 14, 2011)

Pues si, yo tenia el mismo problema y ya hice lo que dijo ByAxel y ya puedo compilar muy bien lo programas, gracias por el aporte


----------

